# New SM Member map



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok since the last member map didnt pan out I found a new one that integrates with the forums and i feel is more secure for everyone

#1 when you click on the map link look to the left under "member Info" on the map, click on the silver "Set your Pin" button

#2 move your mouse to the area of the state you live in, or any area if you wish it not be exact and click your mouse to add your pin

#3 after you have added your pin click the "set your pin" graphic once more and this will return you to the map

#4 for anyone in another country, select your country from the drop down menu then click on "show Map"

from here you can move your mouse over the pins and see which user is in which state

Blue = me as administrator
Green = SMC members
Red = Members

and yes scrappy, there is an australia map







:lol: 

try it out and let me know, the link is in the upper right hand corner or you can click here

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?act=membermap2


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

neat! I just did mine


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Joe I have mine in too


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Just poked my pin in


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Joe  I just added mine (once I figured out how to find Canada, big enough place you think I could find it easily







)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Thanks Joe  I just added mine (once I figured out how to find Canada, big enough place you think I could find it easily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i should have put that in my first post, for anyone in another country, select your country from the drop down menu then click on "show Map"


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=122819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pin is in, but it took me a couple of tries...I kept ending up in the ocean! The water is too cold......


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Joe, I really like it!!!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Joe, thats so neat.....thanks for all your hard work


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh how FUN!!!! buttercup and i think we've been added to roughly the cleveland metropolitan area.... it's snowing tonight and we cant even see the lake, so we don't know where "north" is LOL~ 

what fun this was, esp rolling the mouse over other pins to see who lives where. how FUN! joe, you rock!









ann marie and the "pin the tail on the donkey champion 2005" buttercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Cool!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Joe, it's nice looking at where we all live. Come on Virginia, stick your pins in the map!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you Joe, Looks great







, Boy, I got on the board this morning and when I went to post I was in for a nice surprise with all the new changes to the board for posting. I have to play around and get used to the posting section


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Really like the map Joe. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, i'm going to let it bounce around for a few days first, sometimes when something goes straight to a sticky it becomes easily ignored because its always there


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> Great thanks for including me Joe. I like this map better. I now have to learn the location of all the states
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Scrappy.... Try this link.... It'll teach you if you play with it long enough


http://www.pibmug.com/files/map_test.swf


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I just added our spot, and we are so lonely...







LOL.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

It's cool to see where everyone is


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hi mmo don't feel bad I feel just as lonely up here as far as I can tell there are only 4 of us up here


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Has anyone tried http://www.frappr.com? I find that a lot easier to use.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Has anyone tried http://www.frappr.com? I find that a lot easier to use.[/B]


What could be easier than the SM map? Is it the Canada part that is confusing? The US part is just clicking on your location and that's about it. 

Joe tried the Frappr! map with pictures on it, but Jay from MO got on there and posted a hateful Photoshopped picture that was supposed to be Joe. So, Joe had to find another map that was harder to be infiltrated by the likes of troublemakers like Jay.

EDIT: I just tried the Canada part and it is the same as US. Just go to the drop down and choose Canada and then "Set Your Pin". Click on the area you want to put your pin in and that is all there is to it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yikes that's terrible! I must have missed those posts so I take it back!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Yikes that's terrible! I must have missed those posts so I take it back![/B]


I tried to find it and Joe must have removed them. I believe it happened on Wednesday.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, we just stuck our pin in the map. :lol:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump bump bump


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The map is so cool! I just put my pin in. Looks like there's another SM member in the Low Country in SC. Great!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks! I added mine. Looks like I'm the only one in the heart of Missouri.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=122934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scott! My daughter so needed this to study for her 4th grade test!







Now if I could just find one with the capitals of each state







- She has to know these along with where the states are! Bonnie (Abbey)


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Joe,I just noticed that on our map Im still sheila2182 ,can you change that too? That diffenitly will confuse ppl. Kristi is still Lexismom too.Would it be hard for you to change?If it is dont worry about it


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125295
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Remove Pin didn't work for me. I noticed when I put my mouse over my pin it says its "Lexi's Mom". Weird


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

its probably because i changed just your display name and not your log in names, just a guess


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure peopple will realize you are the same person when they see your avatar picture.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> its probably because i changed just your display name and not your log in names, just a guess[/B]


The first day I tried to log in with my new name it wouldnt let me,me being me I was like...MAM I know thats what I changed it to







So after several attempts I put in my old name













> I'm sure peopple will realize you are the same person when they see your avatar picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup,your probably right


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok, I just wanted to say something, Joe dont get offended, but Mexico is not part of Central America, is actually part of North America. Yes I know I can be very snob


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just bumping for the newbies!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Ok, I just wanted to say something, Joe dont get offended, but Mexico is not part of Central America, is actually part of North America. Yes I know I can be very snob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never noticed that before, i didnt make the maps though so i cant fix it


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool







I didn't even know about the map. I just added my pin. What is the difference between SM members and members? I want to be SM member


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An SM member is someone you paid to be upgraded. Here is the thread about it: Member Upgrade


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Ok since the last member map didnt pan out I found a new one that integrates with the forums and i feel is more secure for everyone
> 
> #1 when you click on the map link look to the left under "member Info" on the map, click on the silver "Set your Pin" button
> 
> ...



I feel rather clever!! I did mine a day or so after I 'enrolled' here. But it is so nice to see where every one comes from. Especially as here, down under, Im ahead of you guys by at least 12 hours and I can go to your profiles and then work out where you are and then go to the members map (saves getting the national geographic map out!) and see who is where.

This site, SM is just awsome. Now that there are a few new changes, I gotta work it all out again. LOL

Tks Joe. Will have to work out about chat room though.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> An SM member is someone you paid to be upgraded. Here is the thread about it: Member Upgrade[/B]


Thanks, I will do that sometime this week.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Just thought I would bump this for all the new members.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Joe,

LOVE IT! I am a map nut and geography is a fav of mine!!! Thank you so very much.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

